# The Scariest Stompa I Have Ever Seen!



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I found this on Cool Mini or Not. If I faced this one I would have to resign the field.




























:shok::scare:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

:shok:
this is just.. er.. yeah, this is just.. wtf?

i'd say blast it to hell first chance you get


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Scary is not the word i would use.


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

omg im so making a mew one lmao 
nah looks scary 
lol


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

Who ordered the 6 vortex missles? Ah it was you pika-gant


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That'll never fit inside a PokeBall...:shok:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Im guessing that it's thundershock attack is going to be REALY painful.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I choose this one.

At last, a stompa that looks different from the rest.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

erm um... *scary childhood memories return* AAAAAHHH!


----------



## Son_of_Baal (May 11, 2009)

aaaararrarrgggrgrggrhghhghhghhhhhhhh ... sod the emporer ... run men ... Run!


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Absolutely, positively MUST do sound effects when playing with that thing.

...

"Pee-Kah-WAAAAAAGGHH!!!"

That's a good find.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

man... c'mon now... picachu??? eesh.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

thats... amazing and kinda disturbing at the same time...
the fact that someone is that dedicated to making a pika-stompa sends a chill down my body
still, this is pretty cool and a great find +rep


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

This reminds me of a joke I heard one time: "What does Ash Catchem do when he goes to the shoe store?"

Answer: "pic-a-shoe"


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Kill It With Fire!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for the commemnts they really had me giggling. But seriously I think this guy went way to far. Now I need to find a Hello Kitty one. LOL


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweet Gork 'n Mork! I thought Hello Kity Sisters of Battle were bad enough... That's just...eeeeeeeevil :shok:! Still, it looks well made, good conversion work and a nice paint job. It's still a pokemon though...:shok:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh wow.... I wonder what his orks are painted up as?


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

Why?!?! Ohhh Whyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it just me or is that a Grue on its back?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Bad Moonz of course. Only they would take a perfectly good stompa and muck it up by painting it yellow on top of making it 'feeerzum'. That's what happens when orks gotz more teef den senze!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

:0 Look guys it's pikachu, it's ... cute? I'd still run though.


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

What do you say.........


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

i STILL play pokemon...i think it deserves a pokeball styled vortex template.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

That.. 'thing'... is.. disturbing...

It's a very well made conversion.. it's just... scary..


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Yep seems like it


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I can just hear teh giant speakers chanting "pika-pika" in a gravelly ork nob voice.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

I know how it can be defeated.










They will destroy it from the inside.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

SoupyC said:


> Kill It With Fire!


You Fool! everyone know fire only does regular damage against electric types, you want to kill it with a ground type move, like earthquake.

this totally calls for someone making a golem stompa, or a onyx tyranid.


----------

